# Sept 2008 Tee shirts for NTCGRR



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had a number of folks ask about this . 
So I want to keep it simple. 










logo will be a little bigger with 2008 on the top. 


Simple polo shirt, light gray with special wine colored letter of the bridge and 2008 added to the top. 

I'm tring to keep light colors for hot days, yet polo is alittle more dressier. 
I need to place an order in one to two weeks because he gets busy with Apple Jack weekend right before ours. 
Depending on order size we're looking at around $15 per shirt. 
late orders will be around $18 he said. 

These are the same shirts I bought before and we use them for our company and they last along time. Same with the lettering. 
***To order***** 
post here or email,, 
shirt, name ,sizes and amount per size. 

I think he said its SMALL through 4X is what he can get. 

Thanks 

PS If you want one and can't make it, no big deal, I can mail it out for what ever mailing is. 
I know Bryan Smith wanted a 27x one.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Shirts? Really? What kind of slogans have you come up with? 

"Thingy: Its not just for basements anymore" 

or maybe just simply 
"Thingy" 
on the back. 

But from the sound of it, you're going for the Polo shirts, what with a collar and all. So maybe just "Thingy 2008" to keep it classy! 

OK - I am just kidding you some. Wish I was coming out for the event! 

Mark


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Polos? Okay, that sounds good! Will their be an order form or do we just post how many we want?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I edited this first post to hopfully answer all your questions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Marty, 

Will the polo shirts be 100% cotton or some polyester? 

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys make this hard, I think he said it is 50/50 
it says this in the back of my shirt.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty...... 

1 XL and 1 Large for us, please. 

Thank you...


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

1 Large and 1 medium, please.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not engineered for overalls


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

One 3XXX Tall (if possible).


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

One 3X and one 3x Tall if possible. 

My wife Barb and I plan to be there Saturday and maybe Friday night depending on travel conditions. 


Mike


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I'll get on the list for one large and one 1X. 
If available, a pocket would be cool. 
Thanks,


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Count me in for two LARGE shirts. As said above, if a pocket is available, that would even be better [gotta have something to put the RX in]. 
Jim C.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty, 
Need 1 LARGE with pocket and 1 X large 
Rodney


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
I need 1-2xl and 1 large, 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the list so far, one and half more week to place orders. I know it seems early but he gets busy in Sept.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I need one (1) size large. 

Thanks, Henson


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Put me down for two Extra Large. 

You should add "I WAS THERE"


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How 'bout "I survived?"


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty I want a XL.. 

Thanks Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just placed the order today, too late Bubba. 
If we have enough responce soon we can order another batch.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Fine! 

I'll just wear a pink Apple Jack t-shirt then!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Bubba


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 
You have MLS email. 
JimC.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

oooooohhh and I wanted a 4xl Dang /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 
Just found the thread too /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif 
Toad


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think 3x is as big as he can get. sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

oh well I like breathing room /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif 
Toad


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The shirts are here. 
turned out very nice and they had the pockets. 
If we had a bigger order we could have had a better brake but with tax its $16 each. 
I will bag them up with the price on them so you can pay when you get them or e-mail to make sure and send a check to mark it paid.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will post a list of the tee shirts that are set aside for folks, and there are a few extra, I will post the sizes and amount tonight.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My Shirt Arrived today i say Thank you marty i really enjoy. 

Here a photo 2008 Tee shirts preview


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Marty, Any extra 3xl? 
Toad - Hurricane Central


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I'll take an XL. Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you have the last XL, I will save it. 

All thats left is two 2XL, then I'm out


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Ron Teten said he'd take one of the 2XL's. See you Friday morn! Jerry


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09/05/2008 4:47 PM
The shirts are here. 
make sure and send a check to mark it paid.






You don't take PayPal??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No Mike 
just bring a check, its easier to keep track of. I don't sale online. 
I just finished the last pour for the branch line. now the swtich.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

*Marty,
you have any 3xl left?







*
*Toad*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Frog 
I thought I had replied to your e-mail, sorry, no more shirts left. The cost will go up if I place another order under a , how ever amount,, I forget now.


----------

